# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  معدل زیر ده دانشجو دوتا مشروطی بحساب میاد؟؟

## Jammy

سلام دوستان عزیز یه سوال درگیرم کرده کسیکه معدلش تو یه ترم زیر ده بشه حالا چه صفر چه نه دو تا مشروطی براش حساب میشه؟

----------


## ZAPATA

نه دا ... همو یه دنه مشروطیه !  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## FaaRshD

> سلام دوستان عزیز یه سوال درگیرم کرده کسیکه معدلش تو یه ترم زیر ده بشه حالا چه صفر چه نه دو تا مشروطی براش حساب میشه؟


یه ترم مشروط حساب میشه و ترم بعد سقف انتخاب واحد میشه 14 واحد !! منتها بعد 4 ترم مشروط شدن ( تو بعضی از دانشگاه ها ) دانشجو رو اخراج میکنن ! تو بعضی جاها البته تو 2-3 ترم هم همین کار رو میکنن ..

----------


## Alfredo

> سلام دوستان عزیز یه سوال درگیرم کرده کسیکه معدلش تو یه ترم زیر ده بشه حالا چه صفر چه نه دو تا مشروطی براش حساب میشه؟


به این میگن مشروط علمی.چند سال پیش همچین چیزی وجود داشت طوری که اگه معدل بین 10 تا 12 می بود یک مشروطی حساب میشد و بهش میگفتن مشروط ترمی ولی معدل زیر 10 مشروط علمی حساب میشد و برابر بود با دو مشروطی ترمی.که برش داشتن .البته نمیدونم دوباره گذاشتنش یا نه ولی اینو میدونم که لغو شده بود

----------


## ..زهرا..

> سلام دوستان عزیز یه سوال درگیرم کرده کسیکه معدلش تو یه ترم زیر ده بشه حالا چه صفر چه نه دو تا مشروطی براش حساب میشه؟


ایول داداش ترکوندی منکه نشنیدم اینو تو کدوم دانشگاهی ؟پیام نور ازاد دولتی...؟

----------

